# Purging butane lighters



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Recently after my Colibri single flame torch, 6 months old, started acting up; erratic flame, more frequent fills. I found this on butane lighters. I was unaware lighters needed to be purged.

Tobacconist University : FAQ : BUTANE LIGHTER MAINTENANCE

The lighter had never been filled with anything but triple refined butane. After reading the above link, I purged the lighter by holding the button down. It expelled air for over 2 minutes. The instructions with the lighter said to fill for 5 sec. After purging the lighter worked like new.

Do you purge your lighters every time you fill them? Does it make a difference if you purge them through the fill valve or just let the air escape out the top? Does a longer fill time work better?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

blueeyedbum said:


> Recently after my Colibri single flame torch, 6 months old, started acting up; erratic flame, more frequent fills. I found this on butane lighters. I was unaware lighters needed to be purged.
> 
> Tobacconist University : FAQ : BUTANE LIGHTER MAINTENANCE
> 
> ...


Somehow I always end up with "air" in the tank, every fill. I must be filling it sloppy-like. So I always use it till it sputters dead, then purge from the valve till it stops the cobra hissing imitation - then refill a quick squirt. I use several lighters so each one lasts for weeks between feedings. I lose/break so many lighters that I don't bother much anymore :shock:


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, to start with I do purge my lighters everytime before refilling them. When I first started I wasn't purging and would have problems, now they're few and far between. I have only purged my lighters using the fill valve, never tried the other but it seems it would be time consuming. As far as fill time, 5 seconds might be enough to fill some lighters, it all depends how big the fuel tank is.

One thing to keep in mind, after refilling, you should not ignite the lighter for about 2 - 5 minutes. This way the fuel in the gas tank will return to room temperature.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> Well, to start with I do purge my lighters everytime before refilling them. When I first started I wasn't purging and would have problems, now they're few and far between. I have only purged my lighters using the fill valve, never tried the other but it seems it would be time consuming. As far as fill time, 5 seconds might be enough to fill some lighters, it all depends how big the fuel tank is.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, after refilling, you should not ignite the lighter for about 2 - 5 minutes. This way the fuel in the gas tank will return to room temperature.


Bingo!!


----------

